# New allroad - wont start - all power shut off after turning key



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

So after months of searching I found my allroad for an excellent deal, as working on audis is more of a hobby to me now. The only kicker is that it doesn't start. I read the codes and it gave me a "multiple misfire" and a "crank shaft sensor." I have a crank sensor on order.

When I got the car the engine will crank, but not start. Now when trying to start the car, once I turn the key it shuts off all systems like a blown fuse or relay. Could this be the ECM relay? It is not the ECM fuse or any of the other fuses. The power is restored after a few hours

Could it be ignition switch causing a short?

Any ideas?


----------



## epraia12 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like the immobilizer is kicking in.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------

